# Duda sobre voltaje para auto-estereo



## gustavoctes (Oct 31, 2013)

Buenas a todos, les cuento, rescaté un estéreo que tenía un comando central roto (joystick) lo reemplacé por pulsadores y aunque apretado quedó exacto en el lugar, tenía tirado un monitor B/N para vigilancia y procedí a desmontarlo, para mi sorpresa es tan viejo que tiene un trafo en lugar de fuente conmutada, recuperé solamente el trafo con puente rectificador y su capacitor principal, me dispongo a armarlo y con 2 días de trabajito logré un resultado más que interesante, estéticamente hablando.
EL PROBLEMA: El trafo es 110/120/220/240v -  +16v. Una vez rectificado resulta en 20+/-21v.
Obviamente como todo estéreo el voltaje de trabajo es de 12v. y según sé trabajan hasta 14.5 aprox. La cosa es que lo probé con este trafo y con el estéreo encendido el voltaje baja a 16+/-17v. a mayor volumen baja hasta los 11+/-12v.
Funcionó por un rato sin ningún problema, aunque no creo conveniente mantenerlo con ese voltaje ya que apagando el estéreo recibe 21v. y al ser encendido digital tengo miedo de quemarlo.
LA DUDA: Debería bajarlo a 15v por ejemplo? cómo lo hago? no quiero cambiar el trafo porque lo banca muy bien al estéreo.
Si quieren subo algunas fotos del armado que estoy haciendo. 
Saludos y desde ya MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!


----------



## crimson (Oct 31, 2013)

Hola gustavoctes,efectivamente, te conviene hacer una fuente regulada. Las hay sencillas:
http://www.lu3dy.com.ar/index.php?v...radioaficionados&option=com_content&Itemid=54
y más complicadas:
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/fuente-de-alimentacion-1.html
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/fuente-de-alimentacion-2.html
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/fuente-de-alimentacion-3.html
pero definitivamente, 21V en vacío es suicida.
Saludos C


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 31, 2013)

Buenos días bien venido. te recomiendo usar el buscadeor del foro, de todos modos busca por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/
ya que tu dices que se lo banca muy bien, te recomendaría usar un regulador simple ayudado con un transistor de potencia.
pido disculpues pues mi internet no está bien
cuando repondí hacía 10 minutos que el mestro Crimson había dado una muy buena respuesta


----------



## gustavoctes (Oct 31, 2013)

Muchas Gracias por las respuestas, la verdad me mandé el moco al no revisar bien el circuito de la placa que trabajaba con el trafo, revisando después me encontré con un regulador después de la etapa de rectificado.
Es evidente que ahora me queda armar otro o bien intentar acoplar la parte que saqué y desarmé.
A cuánto me convendría regular la salida 14-15? 
Gracias de nuevo!!! si tomo algunas imágenes, las levanto.


----------



## analogico (Oct 31, 2013)

como dices el radio funciona normalemte entre 12 y 14,5 V

  16V es el punto de explosion, asi que te recomiendo que no la conectes mas en ese trafo

si el trafo baja hasta 11 a maximo volumen 
le falta potencia, y necesitas uno mas grande

no diste detalles de la radio, pero una buena consume 5A y  mas y eso es mucho mas de lo que deberia 
consumir un monitor bn
y bajar 21v a 15V con mas de 5A es armar una estufa


----------



## gustavoctes (Oct 31, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> como dices el radio funciona normalemte entre 12 y 14,5 V
> 
> 16V es el punto de explosion, asi que te recomiendo que no la conectes mas en ese trafo
> 
> ...



El estéreo en un CROWN CR-807MP, 4 canales (potencia desconocida)
Es justamente algo sobre lo que estaba dudando, en la ficha del monitor dice 28 watts, se me hace muy poco consumo para entregar tanto, la etapa de rectificado tiene un cap de 2200uF a 25v. y hasta ahí lo banca bien, no parpadea ni se apaga, no llegué a probar la temperatura del trafo.
Bueno, como soy MUY CACHIBACHERO, tengo otros trafos, además de placas varias como para hacer asado. Me pondré a jugar y a ver qué sale. Por el momento estoy evitando la fuente de PC, porque a pesar de ser mucho más fácil, tendría que resignar más espacio o replantear la idea que tengo para el gabinete.
Básicamente quiero usar 2 canales con Coaxiales 6x9 Pioneer, 2 canales con tweeters y/o medios chicos y usar las salidas de señal para un ampli casero a armar con filtrado para conectar un Woofer Pioneer de 10 pulgas que sacude techos y ventanas. 
Por el momento mi proyectito pinta lindo, estoy usando el mismo gabinete del monitor y me está quedando chiche.


----------



## analogico (Oct 31, 2013)

trata de ver la matricula del integrado de salida de audio
eso te dara una idea de la potencia


----------



## gustavoctes (Nov 1, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> trata de ver la matricula del integrado de salida de audio
> eso te dara una idea de la potencia



Acá está el ejemplar, es un TDA7388.


----------



## analogico (Nov 1, 2013)

necesitas una fuente que de cerca de 10A 
pero eso depende de los parlantes que uses

asi que puede funcionar bien desde 5 A


----------



## gustavoctes (Nov 2, 2013)

Es lo que pensaba en base al datasheet, tengo uno de 12v. 6A en vacío, rectificado tira 16v. Pero es un bicho importante, voy a ver si puedo armarme uno más chico que tire eso más o menos.
Lo probé y conectado cae justo, no lo probé con parlantes pero encendido queda en 15 y monedas.
Ahora tengo la duda si poniendo más capacitancia puede evitar tanta caída a mayor volumen.
La verdad es que no tengo conocimientos teóricos de electrónica, me defiendo en algunas cosas y en otras meto mano.
Pregunto por curiosidad, es obvio que un trafo al que no le da no puede mantener, pero tengo la duda si la capacitancia cuenta en potencia o es más bien para mantener el voltaje.
Pasa que me han explicado muchas cosas y algunas no me entran en la cabeza, es más, todavía no entiendo la ley de ohm.


----------



## analogico (Nov 2, 2013)

la fuente esa da un poco mas de 16, estas al limite
puede que la radio explote, no de inmediato pero existe el riesgo
por eso lo ideal es no pasar los 15V

los condensadores si  ayudan y mucho
pero sin sobrepasarse o la fuente no seria capaz de cargarlos al encender
de hecho  venden supercondensadores para uso de amplificacion automotriz

eso es por que la radio tiene un consumo variable dependiendo de la intensidad del sonido
y  los momentos de maxima intensidad suelen durar segundos
  con la energias acumulada en los condensadores es suficiente para esos segundos


----------



## gustavoctes (Nov 2, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> la fuente esa da un poco mas de 16, estas al limite
> puede que la radio explote, no de inmediato pero existe el riesgo
> por eso lo ideal es no pasar los 15V
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por los datos , voy a procurar armar un trafo que tire 11v para llegar a los 15v rectificados.

CONSULTA: he visto trafos que tienen las bobinas en paralelo y otros con las bobinas superpuestas, la diferencia es por practicidad del armado o es por la potencia?
Noto que generalmente los trafos de aparatos chicos lo traen en pararelo (osea uno al lado del otro) sin embargo todos los de equipos de audio por ejemplo los traen superpuestos (uno encima del otro).
Gracias, espero no ser muy hincha


----------



## analogico (Nov 3, 2013)

no se, la potencia esta limitada por la frecuencia y el nucleo
supongo que lo haran de la manera mas facil que puedan


----------

